# legality with regards to Japanese passport application.



## Ben Yoshida (May 16, 2010)

hoi hoi 

im currently attempting to apply for a Japanese passport. the thing is, in the form it specifically states that i need to write down details for another address, which is based in Japan. for emergency contact reasons. 

however, from what i can tell, i can write down the place im living right now, but it also states to write down the person, (the specific person who should be contacted) and the relationship that person is legally deemed to be, be it spouse, or brother and so on. 

in most cases, ive heard that it can be either a work mate or a relative of sorts. 

do they allow host family members? or a best friend as a candidate? 

i probably should call them and ask. but was wondering if anyone knew about this issue. 

yours sincerely 

Ben Yoshida


----------

